# Looking to go offshore



## stpdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

Myself and a couple friends are looking to go offshore. Willing to pay expenses plus whatever. Really wanting to get into some tuna, wahoo, A/Js something big. Call with details.

Scott Powers
281 827 1317
[email protected]


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*Tip:*

you should post how far you're willing to travel....... i used to take alotta folk offshore outta PI/SPI but most o'the time when i replied to posts like your's they didn't wanna travel that far

so i quit responding.......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

We are always looking for new fishing partners, I have a 28 foot blackfin fisherman w twin 225's. Fish out of freeport/surfside on Saturdays.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

Call me please 832-818-2150 . be Happy to share expenses.


----------

